# Downloading tool for www.mysoju.com



## cprajwal85 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,
I want to know if there is any downloading tool or crack for www.mysoju.com.
The above site consists some Korean and Japanese dramas and movies. We can watch it online but I want them to download. So can anyone suggest me on this?

Thanks & Regards
Prajwal


----------



## idoen (May 29, 2008)

Hi,
I want to know if there is any downloading tool or crack for www.mysoju.com.
The above site consists some Korean and Japanese dramas and movies. We can watch it online but I want them to download. So can anyone suggest me on this?

idoen


----------

